# "Best american made knives"



## gic (Jul 3, 2017)

https://gearpatrol.com/2017/05/31/summer-gear-guide-best-american-chefs-knives/

Hard to argue with Bloodroot and Carter - even if they skipped Devin and Bill Burke and Kramer and - well the list is long...

But the other knives they mention don't seem all that interesting...

What do other people think??


----------



## K813zra (Jul 3, 2017)

gic said:


> https://gearpatrol.com/2017/05/31/summer-gear-guide-best-american-chefs-knives/
> 
> Hard to argue with Bloodroot and Carter - even if they skipped Devin and Bill Burke and Kramer and - well the list is long...
> 
> ...



The one looks to be for battening logs. Looks a bit chubby and way to rustic for my taste but I can't say how it performs having never used one.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 3, 2017)

Chelsea Miller, dear god not again.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 3, 2017)

Cutco


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 3, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Chelsea Miller, dear god not again.



Hey, they included Cut Brooklyn in there too.


----------



## shownomarci (Jul 3, 2017)

It's barely scratching the surface. 
If the writer had invested more time to dig into the topic, it could have become a good one.
Might be interesting for the yuppies tho'.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 3, 2017)

Is there any member at all who has handled or used a Miller knife and can retell actual experiences?


----------



## StonedEdge (Jul 3, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Chelsea Miller, dear god not again.



I find it hard to take this list seriously considering the glaring omissions and this addition.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jul 3, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Chelsea Miller, dear god not again.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 3, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Is there any member at all who has handled or used a Miller knife and can retell actual experiences?



Yeah, I would be interested in reading a review or just some impressions from somebody knowledgeable who's actually used or just even handled one of her knives in person. They don't ever look promising in the pics, so I wouldn't be surprised if no kkf'ers ever used one much less owned one.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 3, 2017)

From Chelsea's site:
"_Be aware that these knives are made from high carbon tool steel and will have a particular look and feel that is unlike traditional knives. My interest in this material is for its otherness, its personality, I encourage you to experience these knives as living art._"

So she chooses her steel for it's "otherness and personality" and the user should consider it art and not a tool...sounds promising!


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 3, 2017)

I hate articles that make me dumber


----------



## labor of love (Jul 3, 2017)

Why is cut Brooklyn on this list?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 3, 2017)

Should New West Knife Works be on the list, even if not artisan knives per se, or are they overrated?


----------



## alterwisser (Jul 3, 2017)

The article is a joke and we all know it


----------



## gic (Jul 3, 2017)

Well at least the great guys from Bloodroot got a mention - even if they don't need more work


----------



## parbaked (Jul 3, 2017)

I believe that New West Knife Works import their blades from Seki and then finish in US, so not really applicable...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 3, 2017)

@alterwisser disinformation about a product doesn't mean that we're informed the product sucks, but rather that we are still not informed


----------



## ynot1985 (Jul 3, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Chelsea Miller, dear god not again.



sorry.. don't know the back story.. what happened before?


----------



## parbaked (Jul 3, 2017)

ynot1985 said:


> sorry.. don't know the back story.. what happened before?



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Times-article-on-a-new-Brooklyn-custom-maker


----------



## ynot1985 (Jul 3, 2017)

parbaked said:


> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Times-article-on-a-new-Brooklyn-custom-maker



Thanks for the link.. okay, I can see what the issue is now... her knives are definitely not my cup of tea especially at those prices


----------



## Ruso (Jul 3, 2017)

A.G. Russell


----------



## Anton (Jul 3, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Why is cut Brooklyn on this list?



To most people these knives are more than they need and perhaps more a show than utility? 

Highly marketable knives, sources and makers, although not sure Carter's are that well marketed, certainly priced up 

Carter and BR are the only decent knives


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2017)

Two out of five ain't too bad. Curious how the "art" and the knives end up at about the same price point. I mean Bloodroot and Carter make good knives, Orchid and the other one are kind of hotties with the Kardashian knives, what's Joel got going for him?


----------



## parbaked (Jul 3, 2017)

All those knives look great hanging on the wall of your Brooklyn loft...


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 4, 2017)

Tell you what would make a good article is a Best Australian Makers Article. 

Tansu
The 9
Oatley
Tristone
Goldeband


----------



## Nemo (Jul 4, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Tell you what would make a good article is a Best Australian Makers Article.
> 
> Tansu
> The 9
> ...



I'm only familiar with 2 of these. Looks like I have some work to do.


----------



## stuplarosa (Jul 4, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Why is cut Brooklyn on this list?



Probably because Cut is one of Alton Brown's favorite makers.

http://altonbrown.com/10-knife-buying-tips/


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 4, 2017)

Joel tried to interest me in his knives at the New York Custom Knife show maybe 15 years ago. His handles were terrible, like slightly rounded and contoured 2X4's. He didn't receive much attention at the show and I think he was offended. He did not come back the next year.
His current handles look a lot more comfortable. I'm still not sure about grinding out a piece of 1095 and charging $800 for it though.


----------



## alterwisser (Jul 4, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> His current handles look a lot more comfortable. I'm still not sure about grinding out a piece of 1095 and charging $800 for it though.



Well, he can .... guess that's all that matters!

I'm 100% with all of you that there are better makers than Joel, Chelsea and Moriah (spelling?) out there. Still don't and never will get the negativity. If anything they are opening up more people's eyes when it comes to good knives, people who probably would've never discovered this world if not for those "hyped hipster" knives. And I'm sure as hell that they don't take business from better makers ....


----------



## StonedEdge (Jul 4, 2017)

stuplarosa said:


> Probably because Cut is one of Alton Brown's favorite makers.
> 
> http://altonbrown.com/10-knife-buying-tips/



I thought he was a Shun shill?


----------



## ecchef (Jul 4, 2017)

:whistling:


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 4, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Tell you what would make a good article is a Best Australian Makers Article.
> 
> Tansu
> The 9
> ...



Yeah, and that's barely scratching the surface. I'm continually amazed at the Aussie knifemaking scene. So many good makers, I world love to hit up the Sydney knife show.


----------



## Customfan (Jul 4, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Yeah, and that's barely scratching the surface. I'm continually amazed at the Aussie knifemaking scene. So many good makers, I world love to hit up the Sydney knife show.



+1


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 4, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> Well, he can .... guess that's all that matters!
> 
> I'm 100% with all of you that there are better makers than Joel, Chelsea and Moriah (spelling?) out there. Still don't and never will get the negativity. If anything they are opening up more people's eyes when it comes to good knives, people who probably would've never discovered this world if not for those "hyped hipster" knives. And I'm sure as hell that they don't take business from better makers ....



I can't speak for anyone else here but in my personal experience Joel is pretty good at handing out negativity himself.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 4, 2017)

I think the negativity is driven by by morons publishing articles on subjects they no nothing about.
No one would care except that Geek Patrol declares these as "best that money can buy" when they are clearly not...


----------



## NotThinEnough (Jul 4, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Is there any member at all who has handled or used a Miller knife and can retell actual experiences?



I have. In fact, I have worked on two of her knives. I thinned a 6'' chef's knife and the microplane cheese knife made by her for a friend. These are some of my impressions - extremely thick blades. I did not measure the spine thickness or take a choil shot, but over 4.5mm, and no taper. The short primary bevel was ground unevenly, presented with multiple angles and the finish was not above #120. There was little attempt to smooth or even out the angles. It was rather heavy and the tip was unsuable for any meaningful tip work. Very gradual and noticeable warping of the blade as well. Due to the thickness, this was impossible to straighten. The steel felt soft. The edge taking ability was good. The edge holding i could not tell because I used it very little to test the geometry post-thinning. 

My impression from the cheese knife is still quite strong, because the grooves of the files left on the blade face were perfect for storing any soft cheeses for an extended period of time after using it. The thickness was similar to the chef's knife, but seems to be made from a slightly thinner stock.

The photos of the chef's knife from the website are misleading given the one I worked with - the primary bevel height was less than half of what is shown on the product photos.

Lastly, the handles made of maple. hmm, what I noticed was that the scales were very poorly glued on. Between the raspy tang and the scales, there were full of gaps and holes where the glue did not touch. The scales were movable with pressure, so I had to re-glue the scales and sand them.

Overall, I thought both blades were shaped and left too thick given their purposes.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 5, 2017)

Well I'm glad someone has proof that Miller knives are garbage.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 5, 2017)

True ... how the hell are you going to clean the raspy blade face without either a) hurting yourself, b) grating your cleaning utensils, or c) using utensils (scrubbing pad, hard brush or even wire brush...) so harsh that they will easily damage the edge if they ever contact it?


----------



## Dan P. (Jul 5, 2017)

I have no experience of or loyalty to Orchard Steel or her knives, but I have only read good things about them on this forum, and reading this thread I think it's unfair that that she is damned by association via some vapid article. 

Please bear in mind that these people are trying to make a living when making comments. Please?


----------



## daveb (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm kind of inclined towards Dan and have said so when these knives have come up in the past. They're filling a niche - abeit not our niche.



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> True ... how the hell are you going to clean the raspy blade face without either a) hurting yourself, b) grating your cleaning utensils, or c) using utensils (scrubbing pad, hard brush or even wire brush...) so harsh that they will easily damage the edge if they ever contact it?



Why would you have to clean a knife that's clearly not meant to be used?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 5, 2017)

Because with no usage, there will be terrible dust buildup  Baker's clean hands principle


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 5, 2017)

Can you order one of those with mirror polish?


----------



## StonedEdge (Jul 5, 2017)

And here I was thinking the inherent otherness of the steel kept it clean in all conditions.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 5, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Dan P. (Jul 5, 2017)

daveb said:


> I'm kind of inclined towards Dan and have said so when these knives have come up in the past. They're filling a niche - abeit not our niche.



I agree but that is not entirely what I meant.
I'm not defending bad designs or puffed up personalities, I just wonder why that one maker whose designs and intention seem perfectly kosher needs to be pilloried alongside more likely or obvious targets.


----------



## stuplarosa (Jul 5, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> I thought he was a Shun shill?



Yes, Alton was a paid Shun spokesman for a while, but he had his Carter on Good Eats long before that.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 5, 2017)

Much better article: http://luckypeach.com/knives-out/


----------



## merlijny2k (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice read indeed. Did a lot more homework too. Still only scratches the surface.


----------

